

Profitably brings Fortune 500 analytics to small business - gsiener
http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/14/demo-profitably-brings-fortune-500-analytics-to-small-business/#disqus_thread

======
gsiener
We just launched today at DEMO, very exciting to get our MVP out there.

